# Steam Ordner auf neue Festplatte



## JoergK (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hab ich mir eine WD20EARS Festplatte eingebaut. Nun war das ganze so gedacht, dass ich meinen Steam-Ordner (selbstverständlich inklusive der Spiele) auf die neue HDD schiebe ohne meine Speicherstände, etc. zu verlieren.
Nun habe ich schon viele Varianten gehört von "Einfach verschieben" bis "Registry Eintrag ändern, Ordner kopieren, etc.".

Hat jemand von euch so was schon mal gemacht und kann mir sagen, wie's geht und was ich beachten muss?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juli 2011)

Steam hat eine eingebaute Backupfunktion für die Spiele zu finden unter Steam -> Spiele sichern und wiederherstellen.
Ob da aber jetzt auch wie Spielstände gesichert werden, weiß ich nicht. Du kannst sie ja selber manuell sichern, viele liegen in den Eigenen Dateien oder wie man das auch immer nennen mag. Manche speichern es auch in andere Ordner.


----------



## milesdavis (16. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mal im Forum von Steam gesucht:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129


----------



## JoergK (16. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank, euch beiden !


----------



## andyw1228 (6. Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine elegante Methode seine Steam-Spiele auf mehrere Ordner/HDs zu verteilen. 
Bei mir ist die Platte wo Steam installiert ist fast voll und ich habe woanders noch Platz, also wollte ich nicht den gesamten Steam-Ordner (160GB) verschiebe- dann wäre die eine halb leer und dafür die andere voll.
Es gibt in Windows7 und Vista (bei XP bin ich mir nicht sicher) die Möglichkeit Hardlinks zu erstellen. Ich habe nun einfach ein paar große Ordner (z.B. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\rage) auf einen andere Platte kopiert, bzw verschoben. Damit Steam nun an der anderen Stelle sucht muss man in meinem Beispiel einfach folgendes eingeben:

mklink /j "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\rage" "e:\Steam\Rage"

Der Befehl erzeugt ein Hardlink im Ordner c:\...\common auf e:\Steam\Rage
Windows selbst nutzt das auch, um verschieden lokalisierte Ordner zu erzeugen. Damit kann man sein Steam-Ordner schön verteilen.


----------

